# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  كالب محتار ....

## العالي عالي

في طالب في الجامعة كان عنده مادة من المواد اللي بيدرسها مختصة بعلم
الطيور ..ولما قرب امتحان المادة آخر السنة .. الطالب راجع …وراجع لغاية
ما طلعت عينيه.. المهم.. دخل الامتحان وهوه واثق مليون فى الميه إنه جاهز
وينجح وبتفوق كمان .. المفاجأة إن الأستاذ قابلهم بسؤال واحد بس .. السؤال
كان عبارة عن صور ..لرجلين بعض الطيور.. والمطلوب معرفة أسماء الطيور من
شكل رجليها بس... صاحبنا إتعصب وضرب لخمه وكان هيعيط ومعرفش يحل السؤال..
راح قايم من الكرسي وراح للأستاذ وراح مسلم ورقته فاضيه وقاله: تفو عليك
وعلي مادتك.. جاتك نيله انـته ومادتك.. جتك الأرف.. رد عليه الإستاذ ببرود
وقاله: اعتبر نفسك سائط في المادة يا بابا.. شويه كده.. لاحظ الإستاذ إن
الطالب

ما كتبش اسمه على ورقة الإجابه قاله بنرفزه : أومال فين اسمك يا ولد ؟ قام
عمنا رافع بنطلونه لفوق لغاية روكبه وقاله:تعالى اعرف اسمي من شكل رجل

----------


## N_tarawneh

أخي وصديقي ((العالي عالي)) 
تحية طيبة وبعد :- 
مجرد ملاحظة أخي العزيز ...
 راجيا ً منكم الأخذ بها بعين الإعتبار ...
موضوعك يندرج ضمن قائمة المواضيع الخفيفة والتي لا تخلو من البسمة والنكتة والطرافة معا ً ، لذا كان الأجدر بك وضعها في مكانها الصحيح علما ً بأن هناك اقسام متعددة في المنتدى تتناسب مع مثل تلك الموضيع وابرزها المنتدى العام او منتدى الحانة بعيدا ً عن  أقسام المنتدى الثقافي والمخصص للموضوعات ذات الصبغة الثقافية .
وتقبل مني خالص المحبة والتقدير ... :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورين على المرور الجميل

----------


## حلم حياتي

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

ياعالي فضحتنا العنوان كالب انا فتت اشوف شو هذا الكالب طلعت بتحكي عن طالب





 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

حلوة كثير

----------

